# A bit of reflection



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

This is a link to a long (almost 2 hour), quite sobering video of a lecture by avian vet Dr Anthony Pilney.





 *

His personal opinion is that birds are not suitable household pets!
Quite a statement from a renowned avian veterinarian: This isn't a 'most people don't look after their birds well enough,' it's a, 'we cannot look after them well enough' opinion.
Nevertheless, the presentation covers a lot of topics and points pets owners and rescue sanctuary workers in the right direction to give the birds as close an optimal environment as possible.

From a personal perspective, I know that previously I've reasoned that, life in the wild is difficult and keeping pet birds isn't necessarily wrong, but the fact that this presentation is from an avian veterinarian, and one that is respected enough within his profession to be peer reviewing scientific papers, does make me falter.
I don't feel that it is too harsh to watch*: It's focus is on the solutions rather than criticism. I feel that we should all be open to reflection however uncomfortable it may be.
If anyone here is feeling that they're perhaps being a bit complacent in their bird care, it will surely help give them a push to put some more effort into caring for their feathered family members.

*Does contain the occasional unpleasant image.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting this link I listened to it and thought it was a great lecture. I volunteer at a bird shelter from time to time and it is so heartbreaking to see the frustration in the birds, most obvious in the larger parrots who do not get the opportunity for flight the way they were meant to be. People really need to be more educated before bringing any bird into their life.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

To be honest I don't know if I'm in a good place emotionally to watch it. I really want to learn the facts shared though! Just right now, the idea that no matter what I do I'm being cruel to Kowhai just by having him in my life is a bit much for me to bear at the moment. (Also I checked the comments section. Bad idea! "Free the birds, bird owners are cruel, how can you keep a bird in a cage, etc")

I hope I can watch it without feeling guilty (maybe I should feel guilty? I don't know) but I do whole heatedly agree with what bits I did see, about more education being necessary before ever contemplating a bird.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I think that a lot of the problems with keeping birds in cages are that the larger parrots used to be wild caught for cages, which is cruel. 

However, birds that are responsibly gotten from good breeders have never been in the wild, they are domesticated, like domesticated dogs and cats, and they wouldn't be able to make it in the wild. When they are cared for well, they like their cages and see them as a safe space, and they see their fellow humans and birds as their flock. 

So the education part is important because educated bird owners can know how to make their birds happy at home and how to prevent the accidental sale of wild birds :thumbsup:


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Jesska, I think that you’re doing a great job with Kowhai and his environment.

The lecture is mainly concentrating on the larger parrot species - I do think that budgies are a little easier to make happy than some of the other parrot species:
Budgies have been kept as pets much longer than the larger parrots (at least here in UK). As such, we do know quite a lot about what works with them in captivity. 
Budgies in general also ‘appear’ be less emotionally sensitive than other species, for eg. It’s rare for a budgie to self mutiliate (I know there can be physical reasons for this too), it’s also rare for a budgie to attack an owner’s partner (defending its mate).
The vast majority of the recommendations given are repeatedly posted on this site. 
If it makes you feel better, the avian vet presenting, actually said that he has pet birds (but no large parrots now).


----------



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

I think the video provided a lot of really good information, though some of the stuff was sad to see. 

The biggest takeaways for me were - some things we just can't provide for pet birds, but we can always do better. Variety of healthy foods, a good clean environment, regular veterinary care/checkups, physical exercise and intellectual stimulation, etc... These things are also promoted by this forum - underscoring the wealth of good advice and info found here. Thanks and thumbs up to all the moderators and contributors that continue to promote best practices for budgie care.

And thanks for sharing this video.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Education is a key factor, I think everyone with an interest in keeping birds should watch the video "Parrot Confidential" referred to in his talk. It is absolutely heartbreaking :crying: but brings out many needed points.


----------

